# Death Star



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I think we all agree that the ERTL Star Wars DEATH STAR 
model kit is the finest kit ever made. :drunk: 

Be that as it may, has anyone ever made an aftermarket
part to convert it into the DEATH STAR II from
"Return of the Jedi" ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I have a friend who smashed it to the floor in disgust when he was done with it. It kinda looked like that afterwards.


----------



## kaos (Apr 5, 2003)

i cut a chunk out of one to use as a planetary hemisphere for a model stand, beyond that, swish dunk


----------



## sunkist (Jan 18, 2005)

Everything is wrong on this kit like the Imperial Star Destroyer....


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Well Anybody got one to unload?

I've NEVER even seen it,just like the two TIE Fighters on the Base. I thought these kits were only Legend. lol I suppose IF you could find either of these Models NOW they're gonna fetch Premium Prices because of renewed intrest right?

LONFAN/JOHN


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I liked how you got 2 TIE fighters in that kit - pretty decent model.. er, models, overall.

Now the Death Star - sheesh! Definitely not very inspiring or well-done. It might actually look decent, say from 20-30 feet away. Any closer and it doesn't hold up to scrutiny. That being said, I got one some years ago. It won't be done as the Death Star as it forms the basis for a totally different concept.

You know that the Death Star model is part of the recent Star Wars models re-issues, don't you John??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hobby House was selling that 2-TIE kit for $5.00 for a while. Scifiguy got a great deal on a liquidation. I think I bought 5 or 6 (or 10) of them with the intention of recreating a scene in the film with a swarm coming out of a wall mount. I put all the parts into one box, which sits in the basement, waiting for me to retire or something. I'll get to it!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

WarpCore Breach said:


> I liked how you got 2 TIE fighters in that kit - pretty decent model.. er, models, overall.


Yeah, this one was definitely top-of-the-line until Fine Molds got into the game. Still, for the price (especially if you can find one discounted like John P mentions above) you can't beat it! It's just too bad nobody at MPC or AMT had the foresight to produce this kit, Vader's TIE, and the X-Wing kits in the same scale.


----------



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

Hmmmm, hey look, someone actually can screw up a steel ball. I think they need to go dig in the dirt again and find another cat %$#@ to see it will get any better.

Van


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I will be getting a DS on saturday. I plan on converting it to the DS2. I plan on lighting it and a lot of the construction techniques will be similar to that used on a non- smoothy ERTL refit. 
Personally, I don't see what the problem is, a challenging model kit? Heck, this'll be easy.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The Deathstar model? I though it was a basketball. 
I started mine last year, don't know when I will finish it. I have the two TIE fighter models. I have been thinking about painting them as seen on Droids cartoon series.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The thing that kept me from buying the DS model all along was That I assumed it was about the size of a softball. Big as a basketball? Great!


----------



## SGluedMyFingers (May 23, 2005)

I have always considered the deathstar model. But most seem to agree that it a big disappointment. I like a good challenge but some kits just aren't worth it. 

After having seen EPIII though, I think that it would be cool to really hack this thing up and do the construction of the original DS. I don't know how long it will be before I can find reference pics, though. Have they put out an ART of EPIII? If so, does anyone know if it has ref pics for this? 

The TIE kits are great. I scooped up three a while back here:

http://modelwarehouse.safeshopper.com/8/cat8.htm?599

BUT, they are unfortunately sold out now.

The detail is much better than the snap interceptor. And if you cut off the wing struts about 1/3 it's a near perfect match to add the interceptor wings.

I am working on a five TIE diorama with two TIE l/ns, two TIE interceptors (made by combining a TIE kit and two snap interceptors) and a tie advanced from an estes DV TIE rocket (this may be difficult, but I've seen it done). It should be pretty cool.

I wish there was a tie bomber in this scale.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Got my Death Star today and began to work on it. Glued strip styrene all over the beast and filled in some panel lines with putty.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Are you going to light it?

It's very easy! Drill a few tiny holes, put a light bulb inside...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Heck yes, It'll be the easy lighting project ever! Even John P could light it!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I scratch built a deathstar out of a 8" clear christmas globe that I bought from a craft store.......Its no way near perfect but it gets the point across better than that fine AMT kit and only 2 peices too!!!!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Any pictures?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

F91 said:


> Heck yes, It'll be the easy lighting project ever! Even John P could light it!


 :tongue:

:lol:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

That took longer than usual!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Here is a pic of my Scratch built Death star....remember I wasnt going for perfect....just a general likeness...please dont be to harsh.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Here is a cool deathstar a friend of mine made - from PAPER!

http://www.phoxim.de/raimund_peter_todesstern/raimund_peter_todesstern.html

The papermodel is available as a free download on the same website.

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

O.K. Stupid question time. Can you build half a Death Star from the Ertl one?
What I mean is half a globe that you could mount on a board. Without hacking away at it.

James


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

James, all you would have to do is trim off the mounting tabs. There are four upper and four lower parts to tha death star and they are joined at the trench.The answer is yes.

Marco, thats a cool paper death star!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

F91 said:


> James, all you would have to do is trim off the mounting tabs. There are four upper and four lower parts to tha death star and they are joined at the trench.The answer is yes.
> 
> Marco, thats a cool paper death star!


Thanks!

Where's the cheapest on-line place to get one?

James


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

James, I've seen them go for 8$ on evilbay. I got mine for 21$ delivered from there, otherwise, I don't know.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Thanks! Don't do eBay. Found one on-line for $17.95 but that's still
to much. Will keep looking.

James


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

James , It's a pretty big kit, almost the size of a basketball. Are you only going to use half? If so, I may want to buy the other half from you, save you some money!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

F91 said:


> James , It's a pretty big kit, almost the size of a basketball. Are you only going to use half? If so, I may want to buy the other half from you, save you some money!


O.K. I will let you know.

James


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.diecastexpress.com/shopping/prod_directory/main.asp?uid=B28AE3A0-83D5-4E4B-AA6D-EA4498CC01CA-7986786&catID=10522&maincatID=10462&curItem=13&show=

$19.95?!

What a steal!


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

I had a friend cut three discs for me - two the exact diameter of the kit, one about 1/2" smaller diameter. I'm putting them together to make a trench, and I'm writing an article about it. I even have a NAME for the article...

"Polishing a Turd"


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Not only are you good Ziz, you're bloody funny too...!:lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I saw one at TRU today. Not sure on price,I passed on it because I have one. Just got the X-wing glue kit, it was $14.99.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

F91 :wave: 

How is your _*DEATH STAR * _ coming along?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

It's cut up and partially primed. Filled in most of the recessed areas with styrene strips. The "under construction " parts have been hacked out. I guess you could say, it isn't fully operational yet.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, if a DEATH STAR doesn't appeal to you, try the 
EGG STAR!  

I found it at STARSHIPMODELER.COM.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Okay, who resized the CAD/CAM blueprints?! The Emperor will be cheesed off!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

"I want that ship, not eggscuses."


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Isn't that Yoda's little flying outhouse from Episode III?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Without having read any of the replys thus far, I'd like to suggest using a bandsaw to sut some slices out of the hemisphere of the model to make it look like it's under construction. Then just take some of the excess that you've cut off and apply it in the other direction "X" axis, maybe as opposed to "Y" axis, I guess(?) and heat it to give it the same curve as the rest of the model.


----------



## neosporing (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone know where i could get a bowling ball painted up to look like the Death Star?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> *neosporing* asked:
> _Anyone know where i could get a bowling ball painted up to look like the Death Star?_


I looked, but didn't find one.
You may have to have one custom made.
And if you were just joking...
then take this! :tongue:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

If the Emperor wanted the outside of his DEATH STAR painted, how long 
would it take, and how many gallons of paint would be needed?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Couldn't tell you...they keep getting blown up!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's probably why it took twenty years to get the thing online. Five years of construction and fifteen years to paint it. :lol:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Egg Star: does the Great Bird of the Galaxy pop out when it explodes???

Paint: one of the Star Wars novels discussed a recurring character's problems getting his salavaged Star Destroyer/mobile trading station painted ... he wanted it red, but no refit station in the galaxy could find enough paint in any color except white. In a later novel he finally managed to find enough red paint to get it redone. Was kinda funny at the time.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I was looking at the description for the DEATH STAR model kit 
on Amazon.com, and it said the kit has:

Features: 

Star Wars Death Star model kit 
Includes over *75* pieces 
Bonus 5x7" movie print 
For ages 8 and up 
13.25Hx4.75Wx19.5L" 

75 pieces?
Was it re-engineered? The original kits I bought had 8 pieces.
What's the deal?

Look for yourself:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0008109SO/qid=1136696655/sr=8-1/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-0463915-6217657?v=glance&s=toys&n=507846


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

perhaps it's 7.5 pieces?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Oh come on! This unchecked need for hyperbole it just too much! THERE'S 10 PIECES in that kit--ad 8 of them look the same, except one has a dimple in it.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

spe130 said:


> One of the Star Wars novels discussed a recurring character's problems getting his salavaged Star Destroyer/mobile trading station painted ... he wanted it red, but no refit station in the galaxy could find enough paint in any color except white. In a later novel he finally managed to find enough red paint to get it redone. Was kinda funny at the time.


He could have mixed the available red & white paint and made it pink. It would have looked fabulous!


----------

